Ask HN: What's your advice for raising a smaller ($10k-$100k) seed round? - mlejva
======
davismwfl
This is typically what you go to friends/family or local high net worth
individuals to raise.

If you are wanting to raise less than 50k make sure you have really thought it
through, too small of a round means you may not give yourself enough runway to
make enough progress. At the same time, remember there are numerous businesses
every year that start on tiny amounts of money and become profitable very
quickly.

Not advocating this, but I know multiple successful businesses that were
financed on credit cards when they only needed a modest amount to get started.

------
cimmanom
Why do you want to raise such a small round of funding?

------
vtesucks
You need to explain your situation.

If I were to guess, you don't need to add employees and only need money for
resources marketing in which case- it makes absolute sense. The general advice
is to raise money only if you need it.

